

Major API - a RESTful API for QuickBooks - zacharydanger
https://majorapi.com/launch

======
leftnode
We just launched this and I can answer questions if anyone is interested.

MajorApi is a RESTful wrapper around QuickBooks. QuickBooks is notoriously
difficult to work with. Yes, they do have some REST APIs you can use with
their IPP platform, but for developers making custom QuickBooks integrations
you're almost stuck using WebConnector.

WebConnector requires you to write your own SOAP server which is not fun.
We've written a nice REST service on top of this, so all you have to do is
download the WebConnector software from QuickBooks and install the .qwc file
we provide, and you can start sending customers and invoices to QuickBooks in
under 5 minutes.

Let us know if you have further questions. Thanks!

~~~
aarondf
As a developer and Texas-licensed CPA, this makes me so giddy. Is there an API
for logging time yet? I'm working on a web app in that space and would love
REST integration instead of a csv middleman

~~~
leftnode
No time logging yet. We focused on what we perceived were the two biggest use
cases: customers and invoices. Prioritizing our integrations next, we'll look
into time clocking.

~~~
vangale
Similarly to aarondf, we have a bunch of CPA's who will want time clock, task,
and projects in the API. We don't need realtime.

------
danomite40
This looks excellent! And stunned to see that Quickbooks is the first one
being tackled here. I just recently started rolling my own API to QuickBooks
Web Connector. It's Coldfusion backed and assembling and parsing the SOAP XML
going back and forth. It's pretty miserable.

However, there's no way my company is going to authorize or financial data
flowing through an intermediary 3rd party.

Is there any other solution?

------
narcissus
How many different countries has this been tested with? I assume it's mainly
targeted at US, but what about CA or AU?

I can understand why the AU may be harder to do, but as far as CA is concerned
I remember having quite a few problems using the Intuit PHP SDK so just
curious if that is supported or not?

~~~
leftnode
As long as the QuickBooks WebConnector software can run with your QuickBooks
installation, you should be good to go, we're not restricting it to any
specific countries.

~~~
narcissus
OK, but it hasn't specifically been tested with Canadian builds, for example,
right? I get that in theory this should work but like I say, when I was using
the PHP SDK there was definitely some interesting 'issues' (I believe tax
rates for one). Was just curious if this was tested at all.

I'm glad to see some developments in this area, that's for sure.

------
mbell
This would make my life much easier, glad your tackling it.

Any idea where Vendors and Bills are on the priority list to add to the API?
Our business model is similar to a consignment transaction so every time I
generate an Invoice to a customer I also need to generate one or more bills to
vendors.

~~~
leftnode
I don't know yet. There's so many different working parts of QuickBooks it's
tough to determine where to prioritize. Some of our initial customers use
vendors extensively, so they're a bit higher on the list.

~~~
mbell
Oh, believe me I know. The JaxB XML mappings for the QBWC api in my project
are are 302,976 lines of code in 1122 files. Its auto-generated of course but
still creates a messy with permgen space. I'd love to dump it all for a REST
api only using what I need.

------
jasonjei
There's also Levion - we don't have a documented API but we use Ruby on Rails
that has JSON and XML out of the box. If there are interested users of our
API, we would like to hear from you. Send me a shout at jason at levion c o m

